# King 3 owners, I have a question.



## jasont (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm considering a King 3 but I have a question about the seat mast length. I'm having a hard time figuring out what the seat height would be for a given size. I'm wondering if someone could tell me how long the post thing (or whatever they call the thing the seat mounts to) is. The specs give you the length from the BB to the top of the mast but I need to know the length from the BB to the seat rails.

I ask because it appears the King 3 doesn't have extra seat mast length where they expect you to cut it down like Look bikes, for instance. If I'm wrong about that please let me know.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Jason


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

jasont said:


> I'm considering a King 3 but I have a question about the seat mast length. I'm having a hard time figuring out what the seat height would be for a given size. I'm wondering if someone could tell me how long the post thing (or whatever they call the thing the seat mounts to) is. The specs give you the length from the BB to the top of the mast but I need to know the length from the BB to the seat rails.
> 
> I ask because it appears the King 3 doesn't have extra seat mast length where they expect you to cut it down like Look bikes, for instance. If I'm wrong about that please let me know.
> 
> ...



Hi Jason

I don't want to mislead you but, all I know is that when I measured a De Rosa Idol (which has an integrated post too, as I'm sure your aware) from top of the integrated seat mast, to top of the saddle it was 10.5cm. The saddle was a Fizik Arione.


----------



## jasont (Sep 5, 2005)

That gives me a ballpark to work with. Thanks Merakman.

Jason


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*King 3 seatmast*

Jason,

I purchased a K3 in September, a 67. The shop that I ordered the frame from (Comobike.com) requested that I send them my exact measurement from the center of the BB to the top or surface of my saddle. They also requested that I tell them what brand and year saddle that I would be using. Then they replicated the set up and made a precise cut of the seatmast. There is a critical hole that needs to be drilled as well. I believe that De Rosa dealers have a template.

My setamast was cut perfectly, I still have a bit of adjustability up or down. The saddle brand is CRITICAL, there is a fair amout of difference in saddles from their rails to their surface. 

Comobike was great, I am in the USA where K3 is priced everywhere at $4950 US dollars. Como sold me the frame for $3,200 including UPS shipping. 

The frame is much nicer than any pictures I used to evaluate my decision. I can't seem to get DeRosa to tell me what the seatmast fixing bolt torque spec is. Also, you need to be very careful with the front derailleur clamp on the seat tube. I used the Parlee carbon clamp to avoid the tight fit of my Campagnolo.

My other bike is a C-50, the K3 is a bit stiffer and lighter but overall I have been impressed with it's comfort. If I'm going to be out over 2 hours I'd still take the C-50. Standing next to both bikes the K3 is much more impressive.....

Good luck.


----------



## jasont (Sep 5, 2005)

mriddle, thanks very much for the info. That is very helpful.

Interesting about comobike. I definitely like the price but am a little leary of buying something this spendy from overseas. How was the buying process? I see they're in Italy, did you call them directly to order? What did you have to pay for duty?

I notice they have great prices on Boras and Record 11, as well. Hmm...


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Comobike*

Jason,

I did the entire purchase via email. The gentleman that I exchanged the emails with was named Fabio Scott, he was very easy to communicate with. 

The duty I paid was $127, I paid about the same for the C-50 that I ordered from the UK 2 years ago. I bought the K3 on a Thursday and the following Thursday I took delivery. Be certain to request that the BB threads (Italian) are properly faced an chased before they send the frame.

I also buy all my Campy stuff from europe. Right now the dollar is gaining strength and there are some good deals on Campy 10 and 11 speed at totalcycling.com.

Don't pay that BS that US importers are charging for goods! I also registered my frame and activated the warranty on DeRosa's site, no problem.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

mriddle said:


> Jason,
> My other bike is a C-50, the K3 is a bit stiffer and lighter but overall I have been impressed with it's comfort. If I'm going to be out over 2 hours I'd still take the C-50. Standing next to both bikes the K3 is much more impressive.....


Congrats on your new King3. I'm thinking about purchasing either a King3 or the C50, but I am torn between the two. The C50 has the rep of being a ride all day long, comfortable, do anything bike, whereas the K3 has the rep of being a better 'racing' machine. I confess to not being a racer, but I do like to know a bike is going to give me confidence descending and is going to climb well and is going to feel plain fast and exciting to ride. The excitment/fun factor, combined with absolute reasurance and safety are the most important factors to me for a frame. Perhaps you could advise me as you now have my two most desirable bikes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lundquist77 (Jun 25, 2008)

Get the King 3. It descends like a jet fighter.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Lundquist

thanks for the info. Is your the 2008 F1 silver model? Also what size is that frame?


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Jason,

The extended seat tube is quite long 20cm (approximate) and is intended to be cut. However, depending on your bike size and leg length may not have to be.

Those bikes purchased at Comobike may be able to be registered, but you likely will not have a warranty.

Lundquist, the purchase of a K3 over a Colnago is a good choice, but I must say you ruined it by putting that Shimano crap on it!! Red would have been acceptable and Chorus would have cost you about the same amount and not destroyed all of your credibility.


----------



## Lundquist77 (Jun 25, 2008)

The credibility is in my legs Critchie. Where is your credibility? You are nothing but a Component Fashionista! I put whatever groupset I want on my bikes. period. S U


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Wow.*



critchie said:


> Jason,
> Those bikes purchased at Comobike may be able to be registered, but you likely will not have a warranty.
> 
> Lundquist, the purchase of a K3 over a Colnago is a good choice, but I must say you ruined it by putting that Shimano crap on it!! Red would have been acceptable and Chorus would have cost you about the same amount and not destroyed all of your credibility.


 Now here's the type of post that RBR has a little too often..

Kinda opinionated and not much substance. Are you sure old Lundquist will not get a warranty? Are you sure Shimano is crap? Ya really think campy or sram over that "Shimano crap" might make the bike's owner 'more' credible ? Jeeze...You might at least put a 'smiley face' or maybe say "In my opinion" before you 'diss' the guy's "Dream- ride".. Why not start a thread..."Which is best, Campy, Sram or Shimano?" huh? huh?

Don Hanson (just saying..)


----------



## velogeek (Nov 4, 2007)

critchie said:


> Lundquist, the purchase of a K3 over a Colnago is a good choice, but I must say you ruined it by putting that Shimano crap on it!! Red would have been acceptable and Chorus would have cost you about the same amount and not destroyed all of your credibility.


Hmm, I just bought a King 3 and built it up with Dura Ace (last years hoods). My choice was ergonomics, the hoods of the dura ace fit my hands better than campy. Please read my review that I just posted. the ride is about frame and wheel selection and not components. Oh and by the way, I have a State Champ jersey in the closet.....


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Dude, I was trying to be nice -- Shimano looks jack on that bike. Chill!


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*comobike warranty*

Critchie,

As I stated in my post, my King 3 serial number was submitted and accepted for full warranty by De Rosa. Como Bike is a fully authorized De Rosa dealer. If by some chance I was to require warranty I would send the frame back to Italy and get better service than if I had to go thru Trialtir in Houston. 

I bought a new 11 speed Record group (also from europe) with the $1,700 I saved. But if I (or anyone else) decided to go with Shimano, who the hell are you to state your BS opinion?

Also, it's probably not a good idea to announce on this forum that you have 2 De Rosa's for sale, and then start criticizing people for using a product as widely accepted as Shimano. 

BTW, I checked out the 2 De Rosas you are selling. You have Specialized wheels and a Specialized saddle on a De Rosa Idol?

Nice....


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

It seems you folks on this site are pinheads who cannot take some tongue in cheek ribbing.

Now, I can only hope that you need warranty service and cannot get it because Como is not supposed to be selling De Rosas in this country.

Dipstick, my opinion is my opinion and I am allowed to state it as I please. Further, there is nothing wrong with Shimano, but it just looks wrong on that bike. He, and a putz as yourself, is allowed to run what he likes no matter how silly it looks.

Yes, the owner of the Idol has Roval wheels, which frankly are nicer than most of the marketing crap from Mavic, not to mention they look pretty nice. The ad also states that if someone whats something different, he will discuss that with them. What can you say that is bad about a light, comfortable saddle made by Specialized? BTW, I just posted for someone.

Thanks for your two cents goofball.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Lundquist

Is that a 2008 frame? F1 silver nicccce...


----------

